# Number 33



## Zeta (Aug 6, 2013)

Once again tell me what you think.


----------



## Zeta (Aug 6, 2013)

Also, I must ask since I have a ton of paintings about 66 now, does anyone know of somewhere, where I can put them so they can go to somewhere better than sitting inside my storage container.


----------

